# What To Do With My Taters?!?



## mugsy27 (Jun 20, 2007)

hey guys..im having grilled steak tonight (ribeyes) and have some red skin potatos.

any ideas what to do with them??  i can mash them as a last resort, but im kinda tired of that.

any and all suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 20, 2007)

You could bake them in parchment with a dot of butter, salt, pepper and a sprig of rosemary.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 20, 2007)

Quarter or half them...boil or bake until just done. Pan roast them in oil/butter until golden brown. Salt/pepper/garlic etc.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 20, 2007)

Boil them until just tender, cut into bite-size pieces, & toss with your favorite vinegarette-type salad dressing while still warm for a quick "warm potato salad".


----------



## baking fool (Jun 20, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> You could bake them in parchment with a dot of butter, salt, pepper and a sprig of rosemary.


 
yeah i hear that's called "en papilotte"  

check out the roasted tater thread here:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/my-take-roasted-potatoes-how-bout-everyone-else-35948.html


----------



## Katie H (Jun 20, 2007)

Yep, yep, yeppers, baking fool.  It is.  It's a wonderful way to cook all manner of things.


----------



## NYBrit (Jun 30, 2007)

You could cube them then sautee them with some choice veggies.  Onions, mushrooms and garlic come to mind.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 30, 2007)

Boil them let cool cut in half.Brush with evoo add salt and pepper and then grill them along with steaks.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 30, 2007)

I would halve or quarter them, depending on size, then place the taters on foil.  Season to taste with salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, maybe some thyme and rosemary, then wrap it all up, and cook on the coals when you cook your steaks.  You'll need the taters off to the side, so the steaks can cook over the coals without the foil packet interferring.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2007)

do what allen said, but use dried onion and garlic bits, instead of powder.

you can use your oven too.  just drizzle with evoo, and pop under the broiler at the last minute to get extra crispy.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 30, 2007)

or do what allen said but use fresh slied onions and chopped garlic, they'll get soft and delish!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, mugster!  What'd you finally do with your taters?  How about telling us "the rest of the story?"


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 30, 2007)

One way I like to fix them is just boil them whole and in the skins for a few minutes until they start to cook but aren't cooked through, take out and let cool, cut in half, and then fry in some butter until golden brown.  Add any seasoning you choose.  A little parmesan cheese added on at the end is always good and is great with a cesar salad.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 2, 2007)

My mom cuts them up into small cubes and sautees (sp?) them in a large skillet with chopped onion.  I add minced garlic too.  Sautee with olive oil, spice with salt and pepper, garnish with a bit of parsely.  Delicious.


----------

